# Non Traditional Bacon Cure Ingredients



## chopz1 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have 2 bellies in the fridge for bacon. 1 I'd like to cure / smoke using a standard recipe that I know I'm comfortable with. But with the other I'd like to try something different.

Would be curious to hear any interesting flavors / ingredients that have worked for you as I try to figure something out.

Thanks!


----------



## donr (Nov 23, 2015)

BaconFreak.com has a bunch of different flavors they sell, that should give you some ideas.

I have tried a couple, interesting.

Just personal opinion below:

I find the sweet flavors end up tasting like burned sugar when I fry it up.  The sugar tends to burn in the pan, making it really hard to cook.  Your sskills may be better than mine.  These may be a good candidate for Baking bacon.

I would think Garlic/Jalepeno sounds good.  Could be added to a wet or dry brine.

I also used Garlic & Cayenne on some dry cured back (canadian) bacon that was quite tasty.

The good thing about making it yourself is that you can make a bunch of little chunks at the same time and see what you like.  

And if they don't work out for you, you can always add them to baked beans.

Keep us posted on your trials.

Don


----------



## chopz1 (Nov 23, 2015)

donr said:


> BaconFreak.com has a bunch of different flavors they sell, that should give you some ideas.
> 
> I have tried a couple, interesting.
> 
> ...



It never occurred to me that I might divide a belly for the purpose of trying multiple flavors! Now I've got thinking to do....

In the time since I posted this my patience failed me. After measuring my salts and sugar, I added a heavy hand of course bp, fresh sage, and fresh ginger root. 

With that, the traditional belly, and 3 lbs of loin I should be good until Christmas, but I'll be starting another 3 or bellies in about 2 weeks to bring for family.

Pictures to follow when these finish curing.


----------

